# When your cow plays dead



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Had to rush the dogs in because I thought my favorite cow had died:










She was fine. Just looking dead in the field and using one of our notorious ant hills as a pillow, which reinforced her deadness to me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad she's not dead 😍!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a pony that would do that - got me every time!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I'm guessing that's Hereford cattle breed. Possibly some type of cross but definitely looks Hereford breed to me. Looks like you got some good stock there. A lot of advantages to that breed they mature quickly and have high calving rates. Excellent mothering abilities to boot🤠 I wish we had room - setup for cows😎


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Hi Heartland2022,

Good eye! We raise registered Miniature Herefords  They are a great breed, very hardy and act like pasture puppies. Like their larger cousins, but easier on a smaller farm and just enough beef for a small family.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love that you have a favourite cow


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

fjm said:


> I had a pony that would do that - got me every time!


I have rabbits that do the same, you would think I'd learn.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love that you have a favourite cow


Truthfully, in our small herd, I love them all but Maybelle is the most personable. 








This is her on a normal day. First to come up and see if I brought any grain.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

My rabbits do this too. Known on the rabbits united forum as a dbf or dead bunny flop!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Tulsi said:


> My rabbits do this too. Known on the rabbits united forum as a dbf or dead bunny flop!


My doctor told me I got that CRS disease. I looked it up in the medical books and it says can't remember s*** .. I take it my current doctor takes a forceful approach to medicine 😅


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Is your herd naturally polled, or do you need to get them dehorned?


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Is your herd naturally polled, or do you need to get them dehorned?


We breed for naturally polled, but a couple of our girls were dehorned by their respective breeders. We won't dehorn any of our own calves.


----------

